# How to change diet



## phantom45f (Jan 28, 2003)

I am wondering how to change the diet of my 2 6-7" RBP's. They have been fed on feeders only for the past 2 years from the guy I got them from. I would like to add variety since I've heard feeders arent that great for them. Will they take to other food such as beefheart?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes, they will especially eat beefheart, also you can try other meats, fish, and also regular fish foods.


----------



## Razorlips (Jan 12, 2003)

Feeders are okay to feed your P's. I always quarantine my feeders for a week though. The place I get my feeders keeps them healthy and I've never had a problem yet. They also get an occassional bluegill\sunfish when I catch them. They also get quarantined.

As far as other foods, I reccommend a variety like beefheart, shrimp, pellet food, and earthworms from untreated soil. Fortunately, I live in a farming state and I can get beefheart and buffalo heart from livestock that hasn't been pumped full of steroids and other drugs. Farmers treat the cattle differently if they are planning to butcher it for themselves rather than for the market.

Don't ever feed your P's corn! I tried this once about 5 years ago and the cleanup is a mess.

Sometimes it's difficult to get heart. Allot of places just dispose of it and in the United States, the USDA doesn't like to inspect it for human consumption. I get mine from mostly small local processing lockers. It's makes the P's grow like crazy too!

Try to get it fresh\unfrozen if possible. It's easier to work with.


----------



## piranha198220 (Jan 13, 2003)

try chicken liver mine like that or mice they might not eat it untill they find out what it is cuz what it sounds like they have never seen one before but once they know thell tear into it like nothin


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Best thing to do before giving new food is to go witout feedings for a few extra days then introduce new food, they will then me more than willing to give it a shot


----------

